# Herter's model perfection



## wblackfin

My Son who works sanitation came across a Herter's model perfection recurve. It is 59" long, takes a 521/2" string and is 40# @ 28". Best I can tell it was made in the 60's and has a rosewood riser. Does anyone know about this bow? I have not shot a recurve since I was a teenager. Is it a decent shooting bow? Any real value?

.


----------



## Bowdon

I had one and some of the others herters bows and loved them. It was a little show for a recurve back than but, shot great. Mine was alway 60 to 65 lb at 28. most of them have broken because of the epoxy glue they used back than. When it aged it got harder and the limbs would come apart. I always can remember shooting a buck once at 58 paces from my tree once bare bow with a herter take down and hit it right through the heart. Is it a sika. sandbar are the take down. I think the take down came out it the early 70's


----------



## wblackfin

Thanks for the info. The lamination on this one looks perfect no signs of separation. One limb does have a little twist to it. I read that we can try to straighten it with some hot water and flexing in the opposite direction.

My son was able to find out from the serial number that it was the 8th bow made in the month of May 1968.


----------



## wblackfin

> Is it a sika. sandbar are the take down.


It is just a plain perfection no other sub model designation.


----------



## oldgeez

we got one of those herter catalogs when i was in high school. that was about 64 and what we liked was the arrow shafts. they were cheap and straight and a heck of a lot cheaper than those 24srtx'x from easton. in hi school there was not a lot of money laying around, lol!!


----------



## oldsciman

*Loved Herter's*

Herter's sold everything from shotguns to fishing lures, most with great quality for the money. Shot a few old herter bows and still have a Flite king shotgun I bought from them. I would not be too keen on it being right after straightening it.


----------

